# Pumpengröße



## Ahab66 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe mich gerade neu angemeldet und hoffe das Ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könnt wie ich meinen Teich wieder klar bekomme.

Nachdem ich einiges versucht habe (Bepflanzung etc)  bin ich nun dazu übergegangen einen Teichfilter zu bauen. 

Es stellen sich nun folgende Fragen

1. Welche Pumpenleistung brauche ich? Ich will die Pumpe im Teich haben (Höhenunterschied, ca 3m) Das Wasser soll über einen kleinen Bachlauf wieder in den Teich zurückfließen.

2. Muß eine Filteranlage dauernd laufen oder kann man sie auch nur stundenweise laufen lassen. Was passiert mit den Bakterien wenn die Anlage steht?

Anbei ein paar Hintergrundinformationen: Mein Teich ist ca 6m im Durchmesser und fasst ca 10.000 l.  Er grenzt direkt an eine Baumreihe aus __ Birken und erhält bis spät nachmittags Sonneneinstrahlung.  Die Filteranlage die ich mit der Pumpe betrieben möchte soll nach diesem Prinzip funktionieren --->http://www.teich-filter.eu/teichfilter-bauanleitung/neue-teichfilter-bauanleitung/index.html
Ich habe zwei 200l Regentonnen aufgebaut.

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Werner

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Nori (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hallo Werner,
bist du dir mit den 3m sicher? (ich frage weil ich um den Teich keine sonderlichen Hänge oder Anschüttungen sehe)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sveni (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hallo Werner,

als erstes würde ich versuchen, die Sonneneinstrahlung zu verringern.
Am Morgen und ab dem späten Nachmittag reicht die Sonne für den Teich.
Nutze die Bäume und spanne ein Sonnensegel. Hilft auch gleich gegen Blätter usw.
Das Filterprinzip ist relativ einfach zu bewerkstelligen und funktioniert bei meinem Bekannten recht gut. Die Pumpenangabe vom Hersteller halte ich allerdings für untertrieben.
Meiner Meinung nach, benötigst du etwa 10000l - 12000l / h Förderleistung.
Bei dem Höhenunterschied und dem angestrebten Querschnitt bei der Filtermontage wird das wohl nötig sein.
Der Filter sollte übrigens immer laufen! Ansonsten ist die Bio-Abteilung hinüber und du fängst von vorne an!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Ahab66 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hi Nori

die 3 m sind der max  Höhenunterschied den die Pumpe machen sollte... 1m im Teich und dann noch  ca 1,5m bis Filteroberkante


----------



## Nori (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Dachte ich mir - man rechnet immer von der Wassseroberfläche an - d.h. du hast nur 1,5m Förderhöhe - das ist für die Dimensionierung der Pumpe wichtig.
Bei dieser Filterart und dem Höhenunterschied reicht eine 7500-8000-er Pumpe.
Ich würde bei deiner Teichgröße auf jeden Fall einen Vorfilter verwenden, dann eine Tonne zur zusätzlichen mech. Filtrierung mit Matten von versch. Durchlässigkeiten (PPI 10, PPI 20 und PPI 30 - feiner würde ich nicht machen, die setzen sich schnell zu) und eine Tonnne mit Bio-Medien.
Ein UVC wäre bestimmt auch angesagt - etwa ein 30 Watt TL oder ein 36 Watt PL-Gerät.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Klausile (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hallo Leute,
da kein Fischbesatz vorhanden ist, sollte ein recht einfacher Filter mit Feinen Filtermatten, davor ein UVC ausreichen.
Eine Biostufe ist nicht notwendig, da keine Stoffwechselprodukte abgebaut werden müssen.
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hallo Werner,

Du schreibst, Du hast es mit Bepflanzung versucht und Du hast keine Fische. Warum dann dieser Riesenaufwand?

Auf den Fotos kann ich keine Bepflanzung erkennen - außer einer Seerose. Was ist denn da noch?

Wie alt ist der Teich denn?

Und was tust Du, um den Nährstoffeintrag von außen (Birkenblätter) zu unterbinden?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Ein wesentliches Kriterium wird auch der "Bachlauf" sein:
Soll das WIRKLICH nach Bachlauf aussehen und nicht nach Schleimspur,
wird da ordentlich Kubatur drüber müssen: 
Ein munter murmelndes Bächlein benötigt erschütternde Volumenströme!

Nachdem die Filterpumpe ohnehin diese Leitung nicht braucht,
aber rund um die Uhr laufen muss (sonst gibt´s keine netten Bakterien, sonder nur Stinker!),
drängt sich auf, eine ZWEITE Pumpe für den Bachlauf einzubauen,
die nur pumpt, wenn´s bachlaufen soll.

Noch zu lösen:
Wie willst man verhindern, 
dass diese Pumpe diverses Getier (z.B. Kaulquappen) kleinhäckselt?
(Es schaut nämlich furchtbar unappetitlich aus,
wenn da eine Brühe aus faulenden Quappenstücken runterplätschert!)


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Noch zu lösen:
> Wie willst man verhindern,
> dass diese Pumpe diverses Getier (z.B. Kaulquappen) kleinhäckselt?
> (Es schaut nämlich furchtbar unappetitlich aus,
> wenn da eine Brühe aus faulenden Quappenstücken runterplätschert!)


Appettitlich wie immer unser Peter  ... aber recht hat er trotzdem.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung:
Dieses leckere Süppchen habe ich in einem wunderhübsch angelegten japanischen Garten 
mit vielen großen (teuren) Steinen und einer bogenförmigen (schweineteuren) Steinbrücke beobachtet! 


Das hat mich auf die Mammutpumpe gebracht, die aber vor DIESEN Förderhöhen kapituliert.


----------



## Nori (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Ich verwende zum Schutz der Kaulquappen und __ Molche ein Wäschenetz über der Pumpe (ein etwas groberes, ca 3mm Öffnungen) - seitdem hatte ich keines dieser Tierchen mehr im Vorfilter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Wie groß ist das Wäschenetz, 
durch das eine *Bachlauf*pumpe mit sagen wir mal 30 m³ pro Stunde ansaugt?
... und wie schnell ist das dicht?


----------



## Nori (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hab es seit 3 Wochen laufen - ist nichts dicht.
Ich habe meine Pumpe auf einem Balkonkasten-Untersetzer montiert - das Netz ist so groß, dass sogar der noch mit reinpasst. Ich habe lediglich den Schlauchausgang ausgeschnitten und das Kabel geht zum Reissverschluss mit raus.
Ist aber etwas grobmaschiger als die gängigen Nylondinger.
Es hat quasi keine Filterwirkung nur eine Sicherungsfunktion für die Viecherl.
Von der Größe her passt jede handelsübliche Pumpe rein - Maße hab ich gerade keine genauen - schätze so 50x70 cm.

Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

... und da schlürft eine Pumpe raus, 
die wirklich einen BACHLAUF speisen könnte
und nicht bloß ein kärglich Rinnsal?

Wieviel saugt deine Pumpe pro Stunde?
(Bitte nicht die Katalogwerte, sondern gemessene!)


----------



## Nori (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Ich weiss zwar nicht, was du ständig mit deiner 30.000-er Pumpe willst - der TE spricht von einem 10000-er Teich und einem Filterrücklauf als Bachlauf und bestimmt nicht von so einer Monsterpumpe, aber es funzt mit dem Teil genauso.
Ich verwende eine 7500-er Laguna, deren tatsächliche Förderung ich nicht nachgemessen hab, da ich mit der Leistung, die nur unwesentlich weniger war als bei der 11500-er Tetra, seit Jahren zufrieden bin.
Ich kann jedoch sagen, dass der CS mit der 7500-er Laguna im Verbund mit besagter Tetra übergelaufen ist - und der soll 18000 Liter verkraften. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Werner wünscht sich:





Ahab66 schrieb:


> ...Das Wasser soll über einen kleinen Bachlauf wieder in den Teich zurückfließen...


... und nicht durch feuchte Furche.

Ich fand über die 7500er Laguna folgendes im web:





> Pumping water up to a height of 1.83m this pump
> will deliver approx. 5,300 litres per hour;


... das sind ca. 1,5 Liter pro Sekunde (wenn nicht der Filter noch drosselt!)
und über 1,5 m Gefälle ist das KEIN Bachlauf, 
sondern erbärmliches Gepiesel.


----------



## Nori (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Das ist eine Ansichtssache - manche reden hier von einem Bachlauf mit einer 2500-er Pumpe - anderen reicht eine 20000-er nicht.
Ich habe an meinem Filterausgang einen 1,5" Schlauch und 3 Stck. 1,25" Schläuche und das Wasser plätschert schön über 2 Kaskaden zurück in den Teich - mir reicht das - wenn du natürlich den Lauf der Donau von Passau bis nach Wien in deinem Garten nachbauen willst, musst du schon andere Geschütze auffahren.

Btw: Ich, nicht der TE, hab ein Laguna 7500. Ich hab auch keine 1,5m Förderhöhe.
Der TE möchte den Bachlauf lediglich mit dem Filterausgang speisen - mehr nicht.
Und für diesen Teich und diesen Filter wäre eine 30000-er schon stark fehl am Platz!

Übrigens: Dieses 1,5 Liter/s "Gepiesel" ist das 4-5 fache was die normale Wasserleitung schafft - ich find das gar nicht so wenig.


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hallo Peter und Nori,

bevor Ihr Euch weiter anderer Leute Köppe heiß schreibt - wartet doch mal, bis der Themenersteller die an ihn gestellten Fragen beantwortet. 

Und dann wäre zu klären ob der Wildbach rauschen oder ein Wiesenbächlein plätschern soll  (wobei bei Wildbachrauschen garantiert bald die Frage des gestörten Nachbarschaftsverhältnisses auftaucht. Aber das ist dann wieder ein anderes Thema).


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hallo Christine,
du hast prinzipiell völlig recht:
JEDER darf sein vergrabenes Mörtelschaff _"Teich"_ nennen, 
seinen feuchten Tröpfelstein _"Wasserfall"_,
gepumptes Gartenzwerglulu _"Fontaine"_
und seine Schleimspur _"Bachlauf"_,
aber es erleichtert die Kommunikation doch ungemein, 
wenn man die Termini allgemein üblich wählt.

Was würde man also - so beim Wandern angetroffen - einen _"Bachlauf"_ nennen?
UNTER einem Fließquerschnitt von - sagen wir mal - 3 dm² und einer Fließgeschwindigkeit von 30 cm/s
wird man das eher als _"feuchte Furche"_ oder vielleicht als _"Entwässerungsgraben"_ bezeichnen
und dabei sind selbst DAS schon immerhin ca. 35.000 Liter pro Stunde
 - alles Andere als ein Lercherl!

Nachdem der Ersteller des Themas EINDEUTIG und im Klartext gefragt hat ...


Ahab66 schrieb:


> Welche Pumpenleistung brauche ich?
> ...Das Wasser soll über einen kleinen Bachlauf wieder in den Teich zurückfließen.


... sehe ich es als Zweck des Forums, ihm zu raten,
dass man mit einer 2500 Liter/Stunde-Pumpe (die in der Praxis NIE 2500 Liter/Stunde bringt) 
unter Umständen wunderbar filtern oder auch pritscheln kann, 
aber SICHER keinen _"Bachlauf"_ betreiben.


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Ja, Peter, ich weiß: "Think big" ....

Und über das Pümpchen sind wir uns auch einig.

Aber lassen wir den User, der seit der Fragestellung nicht mehr online war, doch auch noch mal zu Wort kommen.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir den User, der seit der Fragestellung nicht mehr online war, doch auch noch mal zu Wort kommen.


Na, dann hoffe ich mal, das wir ihn nicht vergrault haben


----------



## Ahab66 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hallo zusammen, 
da ist ja eine ganze Menge zusammen gekommen. Ich hoffe das ich alles verstanden habe. 

Mit dem Bachlauf lasse ich es mal außen vor. In erster Linie geht es mir darum einen Wasserkreislauf durch die Filter zu schaffen der das Wasser nicht mit "Hochdruck" durch die Filter jagt sondern das auch ein biologischer Filter seinen Funktion hat. Dazu habe ich mal gelesen das das Wasser durch die Filter schleichen soll. Ich frage mich ob ich dazu 10.000 l/h brauche oder ob 2.500 l/h auch reichen...?

Fische sollen auch wieder rein, wenigstens so um die 10 Stück, nicht zu viele... Wasserpflanzen habe ich zur Zeit nur die Seerose, sonst nichts. Die Birkenblätter werde ich im Herbst mit einem Netz fernhalten. 

Meine nächsten Schritten sind nun die die Anschaffung einer Pumpe und der UV-Lampe...  

Vielleicht dazu mal Eure Tipps. 

Den Bachlauf kann ich ja noch immer mit einer seperaten Pumpe machen.

Danke  


Werner


----------



## Sveni (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hallo Werner,

ich sehe das etwas anders!

Grundsätzlich ist es richtig, dass das Teichwasser einige Zeit in der Bioabteilung des Filters verweilen sollte.
Auch die Verweildauer im UVC Gerät ist von Bedeutung.
Bei gepumten Systemen wird aber nun mal mit Druck gearbeitet und die grobe Faustformel den Teichinhalt ca. 1x / h durch den Filter zu bekommen, wirst du mit der 2500l Pumpe nicht erreichen. Hier ist m.M.n. die Abstimmung von Teichvolumen, Pumpe, UVC und Filter aufeinander das beste Rezept.Wenn du z.B. eine geringe Pumpenleistung durch einen noch geringeren Schlauchdurchmesser jagst, erzeugst du am Ende Druck, aber erreichst kein Volumen.
Jetzt nimm doch mal ´ne Pumpe mit 12.000l / h, ziehe dein Höhenunterschied und deine Schlauchlänge ab. Bleiben wahrscheinlich effektiv 8500l / h. Jetzt nimmst du den größtmöglichsten Schlauchdurchmesser und verringerst dadurch den Druck. 
Ergebnis= Maximales Volumen durch den UVC und den Filter bei minimal machbarem Druck. 

...und für´n Bauchlauf reicht es auch noch!


Versuchs mal!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## koifischfan (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*



> Bei gepumten Systemen wird aber nun mal mit Druck gearbeitet und die grobe Faustformel den Teichinhalt ca. 1x / h durch den Filter zu bekommen, ...


Diese Meinung vertreten hier sehr viele. Wer das auch immer erfunden hat? Und begründen kann das wahrscheinlich auch niemand. Wurde es schon einmal mit geringerem Durchfluß versucht?

Ich bin auch vehementer Gegener von viel hilft viel. Die Biologie braucht ihre Zeit. Meine 9000 Liter habe ich mit 1000l/h glasklar bekommen. Und auch jetzt mit 17000 Litern läuft nur eine 4500er Pumpe. So spart man auch jede Menge Stromgeld. Die UV wird auch nur bei Bedarf eingeschaltet.

Sichtbare Verschmutzungen, grünes oder trübes Wasser, sind mechanischer Natur und lassen sich auch so entfernen. Hier darf der Durchfluß auch höher sein.

Baut eure Filter doch so, daß nur ein Bruchteil durch die biologische Stufe geht.



> Ergebnis= Maximales Volumen durch den UVC und den Filter bei minimal machbarem Druck


Leider findet man kaum Daten, welche Menge tatsächlich durch die UV fließt.
Oase Bitron gibt 2200 Liter an. Eine andere mit 36 Watt nennt doch sagenhafte 15000 Liter? Wer es glaubt. Das Wasser geht im rechten Winkel rein und mit weiteren 90 Grad wieder raus. Die UV wird immer der Flaschenhals sein.


----------



## Sveni (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*



koifischfan schrieb:


> , grünes oder trübes Wasser, sind mechanischer Natur und lassen sich auch so entfernen. Hier darf der Durchfluß auch höher sein.
> 
> Richtig, sieht man auf den Foto´s vom Thread-Eröffner!
> 
> ...




Grüße
Sveni


----------



## bonkel (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hallo Leute 
Ich hatte auch grünes Wasser .
Erst als ich meine pumpe ( Oase aquamax Eco 8000 ) gedrosselt habe bekam ich Kristall klares Wasser . 
Habe die pumpe auf 4000 l/h gedrosselt .


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*



bonkel schrieb:


> Erst als ich meine pumpe ( Oase aquamax Eco 8000 ) gedrosselt habe bekam ich Kristall klares Wasser .
> Habe die pumpe auf 4000 l/h gedrosselt .


Das würde, die mir eher bekannte Theorie,"Teichvolumen in 1-2h" treffen...

Ich unterstelle einfach mal, dass Ursprungsargument..."Jeder Teich ist anders"... und es bleibt sicher auf Jahrzehnte hinaus bestehen...
Jeder einzelne Fisch, jede einzelne Pflanze... jedes weitere Tier (Fisch ist hier nicht gemeint), jeder Kram, der von aussen in den Teich kommt...und natürlich die Wassereigenschaften, bestimmen ob es 1x/h, 1,1/h, 1,2/h usw. oder gar größer als 2x/h sein kann (siehe andere Postings hier im Thread)

Aktuell laufe ich mit nem Oase 5 und glaub 3600er Pumpe auf nem ca. 7500-9000er Teich.
Ich finde es Grenzwertig, aber noch geht es, da das Wetter mit hilft (nicht zu warm)
Ich denke, ich werde, wenn ich mich nicht verplane, ebenfalls im Bereich von 1-2x/h landen... zumindest ist das ein Ziel, was eine sehr gute Kontinuität in Standzeit und Effektivität verspricht.


----------



## Sven Horstedt (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Moin ,

ich finde das die Leistung von Filter und Pumpe auch abhängig ist von Pflanzenbewuchs und Fischart im Teich .
Das heißt wenn das kein Koi Pool werden soll und noch Pflanzen nachgesetzt werden kann die Filterleistung schon sehr stark reduziert werden .
Meine Meinung .
 Von der Regel in einer Stunde  oder zwei den Teichinhalt durch den Filter zu Jagen halte ich bei naturnahen Teichen gar nichts , ich denke das da eine Umwälzung von ca Teichvolumen 4bis5 mal am Tag durch den Filter langt . 
Wie gesagt bei Naturnahen Teichen wo auch durch die Pflanzen eine Filterung erfolgt und einem gesunden 
Fischbesatz den es zu regeln gilt .
Bei Koi Teichen und Koi Pools  ist das etwas anderes .

mfg Sven


----------



## Sveni (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hallo Andreas,

mit dem ´´jeder Teich ist anders´´ gebe ich dir völlig recht.
Aus diesem Grunde kommen hier auch so unterschiedliche Meinungen, die dann als persönliche Erfahrungen geschildert werden, zu Stande. 

Vielleicht gebt ihr mir aber in soweit Recht, das wenn Werner jetzt den Einsatz von Technik plant, ( und auch event. nicht auf den allerletzten € schauen muß )
diese doch auf ein vertretbares Maximum ausgelegt wird. 
Somit kann er doch auf ´´jeder Teich ist anders´´ reagieren und nach Herzenslust regulieren, testen, drosseln, was auch immer,  und sich dann am klaren Teichwasser erfreuen.
(Was erklärtes Ziel von Werner ist.) 

...und ob das Teichwasser jetzt 1x/h, oder 0,5x/h durch den Filter laufen muß
wird wahrscheinlich nie einer Teich-wissenschaftlich belegen können!

Weniger.... geht mit vorhander Teichtechnik immer!!!
Mehr.... ist immer mit Investition, Arbeit und basteln verbunden!!! 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hi Werner!
Die (Volumen!)-Leistung der Pumpe hängt hauptsächlich vom Filtervolumen ab:
Sie muss so stark sein, dass im Filterauslauf noch Sauerstoff im Wasser ist,
denn sobald der verbraucht ist, läuft der bakterielle Abbau wieder rückwärts ab
und macht so die Wirkung des Filters (Nitrifikation!) zu nichte.

Vom UVC im Teich, der einer Vielzahl von Lebewesen Lebensraum sein soll,
halte ich grundsätzlich nichts (außer vielleicht beim Koi-Becken, worin sonst nichts lebt):
Der tötet Schwebealgen und Plankton und setzt damit die darin enthaltenen Nährstoffe wieder frei.
Die Folge ist sehr oft eine Fadenalgenkultur im glasklaren Wasser - siehe vielfach hier im Forum!

In Bezug auf deine Seerose muss ich dich enttäuschen:
DIE würde ich nicht als "Wasserpflanze" bezeichnen, auch wenn sie zufällig dort wächst.
Ihre Nährstoffe zieht diese aus dem Substrat und nicht aus dem Wasser, wie wir´s gern hätten,
und selbst den Gasaustausch (CO2 aufnehmen und Sauerstoff abgeben)
wickelt die über ihre verkehrt liegenden Blätter mit der Luft ab.
Fazit: Für den Teich -außer als Beschattung- eher wertlos.

In einem Teich effektiv nützlich sind submerse (untergetaucht lebende) Pflanzen
und da besonders die rankenförmigen Myriophillum, Elodea, Potamogeton, ...
Die sehen nicht nur hübsch aus, sondern binden erfolgreich Nährstoffe,
die mitsamt den Pflanzen geerntet und aus dem Teich entfernt werden können.
Toll daran ist auch, dasss man die nicht kaufen muss,
denn wo die wachsen, wachsen die gut und werden verschenkt!

Bloß 10 Fische sind u.U. in 2 Jahren 100 Fische - schau mal hier im Forum:
Da weiss so mancher nicht, wie er den "Segen" rausbringt!
Außerdem verlocken Fische im Teich 
- auch wenn es nicht vorgesehen ist, weil der Teich 10 Fische locker ernähren kann - 
unbedarfte Naturen zum Füttern und sorgen damit für starken Nährstoffeintrag
sowie in der Folge ... Algen.


----------



## Ahab66 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hallo zusammen... 
ich habe am vergangenen Freitag meine Filteranlage mit folgenden Parameter gestartet.

- zwei Regentonnen a'  200l, gefüllt mit Schaumstoffmatten aus einer Polsterei, kostenlos.
- Pumpe 2.500 l/h von OK aus dem toom-Baumarkt
- 11 Watt UVC Lampe, davor geschaltet

Ich habe bewusst kein neues Wasser eingefüllt um zu sehen wie die Wirkung ist wenn ich das grüne Wasser durchlaufen lasse. Nach 2 Tage Betrieb konnte ich schon wieder die erste Stufe sehen und habe mich gewundert wieviel Steine drinlagen die ich nicht mehr wieder gefunden habe  

Das Wasser wird nicht mit hochdruck befördert es fließt vielmehr ruhig durch die Filteranlage...  Für den Rücklauf habe ich eine kleine Steinformation aufgestapelt damit das ganze etwas natürlicher aussieht.  
Fürs erste bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Ich habe aber noch folgende Fragen
1. Wie lange muß so eine Anlage erfahrungsgemäß laufen bis man relativ klares Wasser bekommt, sind es Tage, Woche oder gar Monate? Gebt mir ungefähr eine Richtung
2. Bauen sich in dem Filtermaterial Bakterien auf die die Filterwirkung noch erhöhen, und wenn ja wie lange dauert so etwas?

Anbei meine gemessene Wasserwerte von heute Abend
PH = 6,0
Kabonhärte = 3-4
Nitrit = 0,3 mg

Könnt Ihr die Werte beurteilen im Hinblick auf Fischbesatz? Ich möchte den Tieren (erstmal Goldfische) einen angenehmen Lebensraum bieten. Ich meine das der Karbonwert zwischen 5-10 liegen sollte. Welche natürlichen Maßnahmen gibt es um den Wert zu erhöhen? Bei PH arbeitet man doch auch teilweise mit Torf...

Vielen Dank Euch allen für Eure unterschiedlichen Meinungen und Tipps. 

Gruß aus Aurich

Werner


----------



## Sveni (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hallo Werner,

prima, wenn deine Arbeit Früchte trägt.

Mit den Fischen wird das aber noch nix.
PH sollte bei 7 - 8 liegen.
KH hast du ja schon geschrieben und Nitrit mögen die Fische mal garnicht.
Das sollte nicht nachweisbar sein.

Filterbakterien setzen sich sicher auch auf Schwämmen ab!
Ob sie dort effektiv sind und ihre Arbeit verrichten, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen

Bitte warte noch mit einem Fischbesatz!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Ich bezweifel, dass Schaumstoffmatten aus der Polsterei die Richtigen sind.
Sind die biologisch unbedenklich - auch in Hinblich auf Wasserkontakt? - bestimmt nicht - man kann auch über die PPI-Klassifizierung nichts sagen - im Sessel ist die Härte des Schaums massgeblich nicht die Anzahl der aufgeschäumten Poren.
Ich schmeiss auch nicht gern mein Geld zum Fenster raus, aber hier sparst du meiner Meinung nach am falschen Ort.
Eine doppelt so starke Pumpe und auch ein UVC mit mindestens 18 Watt sind die unterste Liga. Ich wette die Pumpe hat auch noch einen Schaumstofffilter eingebaut?
Gruß Nori


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Es gibt zwischen Schaumstoffmatten und Filtermatten einen entscheidenden Hauptunterschied.
Bei Schaumstoffmatten sind die meisten Blasen geschlossen.
Bei Filtermatten ist das Ziel, das sie zwar eine Blase ergeben, diese aber gegenüber umliegenden Blasen öffen ist und dadurch eine gute Wasserdurchlässigkeit ergibt, die dann auch die Besiedlungsmöglichkeit durch Bakterien darstellt.

Polsterschaumstoffmatten mögen in einem gewissen Maß Wasserdurchlässig sein, doch dürfte das nicht vergleichbar sein mit den Filtermatten.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hallo Werner! 
Der UVC VOR dem Filter ist falsch - der muss NACH den Medien in den Rücklauf,
sonst hast du den ganzen Dreck drinpicken und da scheint auch kein UVC durch => zum Wegschmeissen.

Dass du nach 2 Tagen Betrieb eine Klärung beobachten kannst, ist nicht verwunderlich: 
Das ist der "Abseiheffekt" - die Schwebestoffe bleiben in den Schaumgummiporen hängen,
verstopfen diese, worauf die Filterwirkung "besser" und der Durchströmwiderstand steigt - der Filter geht über.
Dann müsstest du sooft wie möglich, am besten täglich (!) die Schaumgummimatten durchwaschen, 
d.h. im Waschwasser durchkneten, bis nur mahr sauberes Wasser rausläuft - Viel Spaß! 
(Sehr schnell wirst du draufkommen, warum andere Leute einen Haufen Geld 
für rückspülbare Filter, wie Sand-, Bead- oder Trommelfilter ausgeben!)

Tust du das nicht, bist du vielleicht für´s Erste sehr zufrieden, doch ...
Die abgefilterten Partikel (u.a. verklumpte Schwebealgen) werden im Filter schnell abgebaut,
sobald der "angesprungen" ist, d.h. ausreichend Filterbakterien drin leben.
Im Filterauslauf befinden sich dann exakt die Nährstoffe,
die vorher die Schwebealgen wachsen ließen und aus denen sie ihre Zellen aufgebaut haben.

(In ganz geringem Maße werden weiter Schwebealgen nachwachsen,
aber die landen bald wieder im UVC bzw. im Filter - weiter bei 
"Die abgefilterten Partikel werden im Filter schnell abgebaut".)

Wer - denkst du - wird diese Nährstoffe jetzt nutzen?
Wetten werden entgegengenommen - ich setze 20 € auf Fadenalgen! 


Leider kann man nicht realistisch sagen, 
wie lange so eine Anlage erfahrungsgemäß laufen muß, bis man relativ klares Wasser bekommt: Bei manchen ist das Wasser ohne Filter klar, bei manchen wird´s auch damit nie klar.

AUF dem Filtermaterial wachsen Bakterien, die die Filterwirkung überhaupt erst ermöglichen,
denn (außer beim Grobfilter) verstehen wir unter "filtern": 
Oxidieren organischen Abfalles zu möglichst ungefährlichen Stoffen.
Das läuft z.B. (grob vereinfacht) so ab:

Die Fische geben Harnstoff ab;
dieser wird in Ammonium/Ammomiak umgesetzt;
dieser wird zum fischgiftigen Nitrit umgesetzt
und dieses zum relativ unschädlichen Nitrat,
das ein prima Pflanzendünger ist ... oder Algendünger.
Von deinen gemessenen Wasserwerten lässt
PH = 6,0 auf viel CO2 (Fischatmung? Fäulnisprozesse?) schließen;
Kabonhärte = 3-4 ist bissl niedrig, wenig glaubhaft, finde ich ganz in Ordnung
Nitrit = 0,3 mg zeigt einen (noch) nicht funktionierenden Filter - Wikipedia spricht dazu: 
_Die LD50 (akute Giftigkeit) für Salpetrige Säure liegt für alle Süßwasser-Fischarten übereinstimmend um 0,01 mg/l. _
Jaaa, schon ein Glück, dass Goldfische SO robust sind!


----------



## Ahab66 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

wow schon wieder eine Menge Antworten... die muss ich erst mal sortieren.

Also ich bin fürs erste zufrieden, aber wie gesagt da kann man sicher noch einiges besser machen. 

Das Feintunung komm ja noch, ich warte mal ab wie sich die nächsten Wochen entwickeln. Fürs erste lass ich es erst mal laufen... In der Zeit werde ich mich weiter belesen/lehren und am Ende wird's schon passen. 

Das Schaumstoff und Filter so ein Unterschied  sind war mir gar nicht bewusst.

Gruß

Werner


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Schon den Schaumstoff saubergemacht?

Bitte nicht vergessen: *Möglichst täglich!*

Sobald der nämlich (auch stellenweise) verstopft ist, 
wird die Nitrifiziererei rückgängig gemacht,
aus Nitrat, dem unschädlichen Algendünger
wird wieder Nitrit, der Fischkiller!


----------



## Nori (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Ich finde es schon toll wie Leute Ratschläge geben, von denen sie selbst bestimmt nichts anwenden.
Es gibt auch Anlagen, die trotz UVC-Klärer und Filtermatten prima funktionieren - die bestenfalls einmal pro Saison (wenn überhaupt) gereinigt werden müssen und die kein Vermögen kosten.
Aber es ist einfacher sich irgendwelcher Klischees zu bedienen - das kommt immer recht "Profimässig"!

Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Liebe(r) Nori!
Auch wenn ich meinen Teich filterlos betreibe,
so bin ich doch nicht ahnungs- und erfahrungslos auf diesem Gebiet:
Jahrzehntelange Aquarienpraxis helfen da durchaus, einzuschätzen,
dass die Tatsache, dass der Schlurz jetzt im *Sitzbankschaumgummi** vergammelt, anstatt lebend herumzutreiben,
die Gesamtsituation sicher nicht verbessert.
*) Dafür nimmt man in der Regel GESCHLOSSENporige Schaumstoffe.

DAS z.B. mit einem *Hamburger Mattenfilter*** zu vergleichen,
einem perfekten biologischen Bakterien-Filter ersten Ranges,
der so betrieben wird, dass möglichst keine gröberen Verunreinigungen reingesaugt werden
und der deshalb WIRKLICH nur alle heiligen Zeiten gereinigt werden muss,
zeugt von völligem Verkennen der Situation.
**) Dafür nimmt man in der Regel OFFENporige Schaumstoffe.

Falls Werner also deinen deplatzierten post als Tipp auffasst,
er müsse den Schaumgummi DOCH nicht reinigen,
hast du ihm keinen guten Dienst erwiesen - auch nicht mit 
_"einer doppelt so starken Pumpe und einem UVC mit mindestens 18 Watt". _
DAS kommt nicht "profimäßig".


----------



## Nori (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

DAS ist Ansichtssache - ich gebe meine Tips aus der Teichpraxis  (und zwar mit einer Erfahrung aus einer Teichgrößenordnung, die denen der Nachfragenden wesentlich näher ist als du mit deinem Naturteich oder deinem Aquarium!).
Zum Polsterschaum braucht man nichts mehr sagen (siehe auch meinen Post weiter Oben) und die Empfehlung mit einem 18 W UVC und einer stärkeren pumpe - dazu stehe ich nach wie vor!

Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hi Werner und Nori!
Das ist KEINE Ansichtssache:
Elementare Überlegungen zur Stoffbilanz gelten,
solange es sich um ein Gewässer ohne Zu- und Abfluss handelt,
d.h. völlig unabhängig davon, ob das ein Wasserglas ist oder der Bodensee.

Mit anderen Worten:
Gerade im Folienteich lebt man einen beständigen Kampf,
organisches Material aus dem System entfernen zu müssen,
damit´s nicht letztendlich in Algen umgesetzt wird.

Es kann natürlich wirklich sein, dass Nori glaubt, es reiche,
die Schmutzpartikel und Schwebealgen im Filter vergammeln zu lassen,
doch es wäre wirklich gut, wenn er/sie solche unqualifizierten und unfundierten Theorien nicht Fragestellern vorsetzen würde, 
die von den biologischen Vorgängen im Teich noch wenig Vorstellung haben
und das für einen verwertbaren Tipp halten könnten.


----------



## Nori (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Eine kleine aktuelle Meldung bezügl. meines Beitrags vom 14.6.2011:
Damals war ja mein Wäschenetz auch schon geraume Zeit im Teich und nun sind nochmal 5 Wochen vergangen:
Das Wäschenetz macht seinen Job perfekt - es wurde auch seit insgesamt ca. 7-8 Wochen nicht gereinigt und den Molchen und (mittlerweilen) Fröschen geht es prima.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Norbert Hölscher (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpengröße*

Hallo Werner,

Hatte schon gehört das dein Teich sauber ist. Glückwunsch 
Wenn Sauerstoff ins Wasser kommt, kommt auch leben rein. Millionen von kleien Helfern unterstützen 24 h lang das Wasser sauber zu halten. Meine Tonnen habe ich fast abgeklemmt. Alles geht jetzt durch den filtergraben. Wasser hat zwar Algen, hällt sich aber in Grenzen. Ab und zu, wenn es zu viel werden, lasse ich das Wasser dann duch den siebfilter laufen. Habe auch noch nie meine wasserwerte überprüft, was ich jetzt aber auch in Erfahrung bringen will. 
Gruß Norbert


----------

